# When can he go back to the barn? Added pic



## 5andcounting (Dec 14, 2009)

OK I have 1 baby left that the worms or whatever went through our farm didn't kill. However it did kill his mother and sister. He was born on 8/25 and was with his mom til 10/1 and has been living in my house ever since then. The weather is turning colder here and I don't want him to freeze. I have a sweater for him. It is getting into the low 40s or upper 30s at night and 70's to 80s during the day. No matter how much I clean the kennel it stinks and I am ready for him to go out! He only weights 10lbs at the most, pygmy. And how and when can I wean him from a bottle. Right now he gets 4 to 6 ozs in the morning before I go to work and 4 to 6 at night. He has all stock in his kennel and fresh water. He will graze and eat hay, because I take him down when I go the the barn in the evenings. Help 








That is him laying out in the sun and that is moms 3lbs yorkiepoo outside the fence wanting him to come play.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I really don't know the answer to this from any experience, but I would get him out before it gets any colder if you don't want him to be in your house all winter. It is only going to get worse. You could try bringing him in for the coldest part of the night and gradually reduce the indoor time. But it could get colder suddenly. And that means getting up a couple times in the night, or at least once.

On the other hand anyone else probably knows more about this than I do. I have never had a kid in the house.

Jan


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm so sorry about your losses...

Are there no other goats at all now? Is he the lone one? Because that will make a big difference in what you are able to do with him.


----------



## 5andcounting (Dec 14, 2009)

No I have 6 adult goats left as well


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

Is there any one of the adult goats that you think will accept him more than the others?

If so, I would recommend putting them together and as mentioned slowly increase his outside time. Every couple of days increase the time and then he should be ready for full time outside. As long as he has one of the adults he can snuggle up to he should be okay.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I'd do as suggessted as well....increase his time outside with the herd and at the moment,and because his system was compromised, I'd continue with one 6 oz bottle a day for another couple weeks. Let him with the herd, and if you can, make him an area in the barn that only he can go to and get away from anyone that is being too agressive, a box built for him and filled with bedding will also help keep him warm. I have a box built inside my buck shed with a top that acts as a bench so the agreesive one normally lays there while the wimpy one goes inside the box.

I do have pygmy/nigi mix kids in the late winter/early spring and the weight he is at 6 weeks is less than what my kids normally are so I would definately keep him on a bottle to get his weight up as well as the grain and hay....what is the protein percentage of the grain? I would suggest nothing less than 14%...it would help him gain a bit quicker before true winter gets here.


----------



## 5andcounting (Dec 14, 2009)

I can try to put him with Gizmo, my problem right now is he either has to be in the barn or in the pasture (the have a house out in the field) and he can escape both! Hubby is fixing the fence in the barn this weekend so that he can't get out the holes. We have a woven wire fence with 4inch sq at the bottom! He can slide right through without even trying. He is still taking a bottle and he has all stock, not sure the % on it. I will check if I need something else I will get it. O and he loves to graze in the field. but is to small to stay out there!


----------



## KFOWLER (Oct 5, 2010)

I used chicken wire about half way up my stock panels in my baby pen to keep in the baby pygmys...works great!!! I have a pygmy that is 7 months old and can still get out of the other stock panel pens. U might try it!!!


----------

